# some very basic questions about VM Tivo



## stelloyd (Jan 9, 2003)

Is there a scart out so I can connect to my yet to be upgraded CRT ?

What are the audio out options ?

Is there the same save to VCR (or DVDR) option ?


TIA


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

Scart out - Yes
Audio out - Optical out and HDMI


----------

